# GoPro Karma Drone Teaser Video



## dascrow (Sep 15, 2016)

GoPro released a new teaser video on the Karma Today:






If you look close near the ending you'll see a Karma fly by tracking the bikes.







For those interested in this upcoming Drone, be sure to check out GoPro Karma Forums


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 15, 2016)

they had an earlier teaser located in a library.
GoPro's Latest Karma Drone 'Footage': Real or Faked?
and other teasers
GoPro's Karma Camera Drone Will Be Unveiled on September 19

I thought the Amazon delivery drone was interesting.  Wings and a dual tail.
Alphabet and Chipotle Are Bringing Burrito Delivery Drones to Campus


----------



## dascrow (Sep 19, 2016)

The event kicked off this morning, and so far I'm extremely impressed.  Pricing seems very reasonable.  Now we just have to wait for the reviews 






GoPro Karma Drone with backpack - $799
GoPro Karma Drone with Hero 5 Session Camera - $999
GoPro Karma Drone with Hero 5 Black Camera - $1099

Source: GoPro Karma Pricing | GoPro Karma Forum


----------



## CamPointShoot (Sep 28, 2016)

There's also a hands on review of the newest DJI drone, the Mavic Pro. 






Personally, I like the idea of the follow me feature. I think it would be great for sports aerial shoots. Afterall, it's hard to operate a drone while skiing the alps. lol


----------

